# Squid Industries Double Barrel or TAC21



## CTRiaan (1/11/18)

Does anyone have stock of these, preferably in Cape Town?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (2/11/18)

Go for the Double Barrel, the TAC 21 hasn't received the best of reviews from what I've seen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

